# real old style working bouviers



## Fokke Krottje

Hi folks,

Some people have ask me information about the KNPV bouvier.
These Bouviers are exelent in the all working diciplines .
\My personal believe ,they are not for the herding dicipline.

YOU WANT MAYBE SUCH an TYPICAL BOUVIER ?
I'm happy to can tel you now the next news.
Real old style Bouvier Puppies are born now in Canada bei mrs. Carolyn Herle.
look for info about this , to the webpage www.herlandbouviers.ca

Also an great info website is www.bloedlijnen.nl
If you need more honest ,objective info about old style bouviers?

Feel free to contact me.
Fokke Krottje,


----------



## Gerald Guay

It's nice to see that there are still people out there who care about the original type Bouvier.

I can remember the first Bouviers I ever seen. They had coats like steel wool, very short ears and tails and they guarded a shepherds homestead with discernment and confidence working by themselves in all types of weather conditions. 

Best wishes,

Gerald


----------



## Fokke Krottje

Gerald Guay said:


> It's nice to see that there are still people out there who care about the original type Bouvier.
> 
> I can remember the first Bouviers I ever seen. They had coats like steel wool, very short ears and tails and they guarded a shepherds homestead with discernment and confidence working by themselves in all types of weather conditions.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald ,

Very good comment about the Bouvier.

Your website is okay with very nice information dog pictures and a lot more other stuf.
So from time to time , I wil go to your website.

SUCCES,
Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## Carolyn Herle

Fokke,
I am happy to tell you that Alkemi gave birth to 5 vigorous pups. Some pups will go to very experienced working homes so I am very glad that people are recognizing the qualities of the old style of Bouvier.
I have been very fortunate with the frozen semen AI. Both times I have tried this with my bitches, I have had a good number of pups. I am very thankful for the 5 this time. All pups are very black. the male has a tiny bit of white on his chest; one female just a few hairs of white on the chest and the other females have no white at all.

Back to puppy work now.

Carolyn




Fokke Krottje said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Some people have ask me information about the KNPV bouvier.
> These Bouviers are exelent in the all working diciplines .
> \My personal believe ,they are not for the herding dicipline.
> 
> YOU WANT MAYBE SUCH an TYPICAL BOUVIER ?
> I'm happy to can tel you now the next news.
> Real old style Bouvier Puppies are born now in Canada bei mrs. Carolyn Herle.
> look for info about this , to the webpage www.herlandbouviers.ca
> 
> Also an great info website is www.bloedlijnen.nl
> If you need more honest ,objective info about old style bouviers?
> 
> Feel free to contact me.
> Fokke Krottje,


----------



## Fokke Krottje

Carolyn Herle said:


> Fokke,
> I am happy to tell you that Alkemi gave birth to 5 vigorous pups. Some pups will go to very experienced working homes so I am very glad that people are recognizing the qualities of the old style of Bouvier.
> I have been very fortunate with the frozen semen AI. Both times I have tried this with my bitches, I have had a good number of pups. I am very thankful for the 5 this time. All pups are very black. the male has a tiny bit of white on his chest; one female just a few hairs of white on the chest and the other females have no white at all.
> 
> Back to puppy work now.
> 
> Carolyn



Hi Carolyn,

21 may , past saterday reporting ;

Alkemie -Brid of HERLAND ( IPO 2 ) her littersister,
Action girl-Dax of HERLAND get her KNPV certifcate te Wezep ( The Netherland)
www.bouvierindeknpv.nl -www.bloedlijnen.nl - www.phvsamensterk.nl

These 2 littersisters has proven your breeding program for the future,
For some old timers, it's time now to come back to the old fashioned working Bouvier.

greetz,
Fokke Krottje
www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## Carolyn Herle

Fokke,
This is great news! I have heard that you and Cowboy also achieved the PH 1 certificate. Congratulations.

Continued success with Cowboy and his offspring.

Carolyn
www.herlandbouviers.ca




Fokke Krottje said:


> Hi Carolyn,
> 
> 21 may , past saterday reporting ;
> 
> Alkemie -Brid of HERLAND ( IPO 2 ) her littersister,
> Action girl-Dax of HERLAND get her KNPV certifcate te Wezep ( The Netherland)
> www.bouvierindeknpv.nl -www.bloedlijnen.nl - www.phvsamensterk.nl
> 
> These 2 littersisters has proven your breeding program for the future,
> For some old timers, it's time now to come back to the old fashioned working Bouvier.
> 
> greetz,
> Fokke Krottje
> www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## Jeff Wright

Fokke,

Congratulations to all the Bouvier Handlers that trialed and passed for their PH1.
Your long weeks and months of work are rewarded.
All the Best and continued success!

Jeff Wright


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Yes, congratulations Fokke. I saw on another list that your Cowboy and two others were KNPV certified.


Terrasita


----------



## Alan Fielding

Congratulations to all those that have had recent success in trialling their Bouviers . Fokke please give my regards to the other handlers that achieved their ph 1 certificates with their Bouviers this weekend. It has been a pretty good run for Bouviers the last couple of weeks , I myself put a SchH2 on my Bouvier, others are on their way with a couple of Bh's and another achieved her Brevet in Georgia. A Bouvier resurgence is happening!!! ;o)


----------



## Fokke Krottje

Alan Fielding said:


> Congratulations to all those that have had recent success in trialling their Bouviers . Fokke please give my regards to the other handlers that achieved their ph 1 certificates with their Bouviers this weekend. It has been a pretty good run for Bouviers the last couple of weeks , I myself put a SchH2 on my Bouvier, others are on their way with a couple of Bh's and another achieved her Brevet in Georgia. A Bouvier resurgence is happening!!! ;o)


 
Hi to al of you,

Thank you all for the kind words and the congrets.
Alan also to you , PROFICIAT with your IPO 2 on the BOUvier.
Quality has nothing to do with docking and cropping.
No doubt, No final nail in the Coffin.
we go-ahead all together.
toi toi toi,
Fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------



## kevin holford

Well done!


----------

